# Incoming mayor change to science diet formulas



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This was posted at their facebook page today http://www.hillspet.com/our-company...iet-even-better-with-natural-ingredients.html

It appears they are going to get rid finally of the by products :shocked: this means the other brands like origen, wellness, earthbond, etc are a strong competition for them and they are loosing market, now that more and more owners are getting aware on how to read labels. :wink:


Hopefully we can see the change soon, as many dogs eat their formulas if their owners don't plan or can change brands, at least now the food will be less bad it appears.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

_Hill’s will reformulate Science Diet pet foods because some consumers were making product choices based primarily on set criteria for ingredients, rather than the overall promise of superior nutrition, backed by clinical research.

“By providing the key nutrients critical to maintaining optimal health, from ingredients that consumers prefer, our products, now even better, will deliver exactly what your pet needs: the benefits of complete and precisely balanced nutrition with a taste they will love.”

The new Science Diet® dog and cat food formulas will feature:

Quality protein first ingredient
Natural ingredients
No chicken by-product
No artificial colors or flavors
Great taste, guaranteed_


Yes how terrible that customers might prefer meat as part of their carnivores diet or might have an issue with paying $60 for a bag full of corn and sawdust. Interesting to say the least, especially after their "grain free" release.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome that the buying public as a whole have gotten more educated!!

That first comment by them sounds rather.. snarky though!

*Hill’s will reformulate Science Diet pet foods because some consumers were making product choices based primarily on set criteria for ingredients, rather than the overall promise of superior nutrition, backed by clinical research.*

Part of "superior nutrition" is superior ingredients!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

The power of the consumer prevails...YAYYYYY!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I don't expect them to make any major changes, it'll probably be something like : chicken, corn, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, etc, they'll still find a way to bulk it up with cheap grains or potatoes.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

We sell allot of this where I work. SD has a whole 16' of shelf space.
'


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see what they do! I might have to try it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Specifically speaking they will no longer use CHICKEN by products...but all other by products are fair game. HA. Lame.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I still wouldn't let my dogs within 10 ft of it...


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

They had this reply at their facebook page


> Hi! Your dog's reformulated food will have meat as the first ingredient, not corn! We will discontinue the old formula. Thanks for asking!



I can't wait to see the new ingredient list, even if is a small change it would be a step up for the pets of the owners who blindly do everything that their vets says or they live in a place were all what's available is a very limited selection of brands.




GoingPostal said:


> Yes how terrible that customers might prefer meat as part of their carnivores diet or might have an issue with paying $60 for a bag full of corn and sawdust. Interesting to say the least, especially after their "grain free" release.


Agree, lol is like they are saying "people now are voting wit their pockets, ok you win so here take what you want" and "the new "trend" is feeding meat to your pet, and we have to change our fourmulas only  because they are stopping selling, so here it is, and if in the future the next trend is to feed your dog a salad made of watermelons and pineapples they you will have it as long as our previous formulas don't sell"


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I still wouldn't let my dogs within 10 ft of it...


hahaha I know. I wouldn't either! I was kidding when I said I might try it. op2:

So now, what about all that research that says corn is good?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lovemydogsalways said:


> We sell allot of this where I work. SD has a whole 16' of shelf space.


Not really surprising. A lot of companies PAY EXTRA for additional shelf space, end caps, displays, etc. Or require the retailer to carry the ENTIRE line, which means a facing for EACH ONE.

As we all know, it's QUALITY not QUANTITY that counts!


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Awesome that the buying public as a whole have gotten more educated!!
> 
> That first comment by them sounds rather.. snarky though!
> 
> ...


I'm sure they were snarky... if i was a formally powerful company that made my money by praying on the naive & unsuspecting public by playing to their noble but uneducated attempts to feed their dogs the best.

Now the public has had its eyes opened for what this horrible company really is so yeah, they are understandably pissed LOL LOL  that means our 'knowledge is power' system is working guys lets keep spreading the word!!!!!!!
@sapphire I LOVE your beautiful poodle by the way!!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> I'm sure they were snarky... if i was a formally powerful company that made my money by praying on the naive & unsuspecting public by playing to their noble but uneducated attempts to feed their dogs the best.
> 
> Now the public has had its eyes opened for what this horrible company really is so yeah, they are understandably pissed LOL LOL  that means our 'knowledge is power' system is working guys lets keep spreading the word!!!!!!!
> @sapphire I LOVE your beautiful poodle by the way!!!


Yeah, I'm *so happy* to know that finally all the time we spent on reading, speaking, and posting at the net , voting wit our pockets, etc... have finally paid off!! :first: now for the other remaining brands is to change or have a slow death or living wit discount coupons sells., now that pet owners are getting more and more aware by the minute about nutrition and care.

At least wit hill's they finally gave up, and realised that the old tactic of "don't question it, the vet told you to feed it" is not working anymore :tape2: even if the change in the formula is small I'm so happy to heard we finally are having results and times are changing to benefit our pets.


Thanks for the compliment, now little Pompadour have more coat since when I took that pic, his coat is growing very fast and healthy now that he is getting beef liver, but is cooked since is the only way he eats it, but the time I spent cooking it is well worth, he really loves it.


----------

